# Existe algun simulador de circuitos para PDA?



## KIDD (Ene 24, 2006)

Hola me pregunto si alguno de ustedes sabe si existe algun simulador de circuitos para pda, hasta ahora solo he encontrado una herramienta para diseño esquematico, pero no simula, 
gracias


----------



## matrix (Feb 25, 2007)

kidd yo tengo el programa Cocodrile Clips que ocupa 450 kb, comprimido lo intentado poner en el foro pero no se puede. por su espacio si me degas tu e-mail te lo paso y lo pruevas .
 matrix


----------



## jorgerhv (May 4, 2007)

Revisar esto :

http://www.poliplus.com/handheldproducts.htm


----------

